# "Tree surgeon held head on after chainsaw slip"



## AUSSIE1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Tree surgeon held head on after chainsaw slip


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 12, 2011)

Where is that jaw drop smiley...


:jawdrop:


----------



## Roanoker494 (Jul 12, 2011)

I may not give up saws either, but it would be a cold day in He** before you seen me climbing another tree. Notch it and drop it, they are real easy to limb when they are on the ground.


----------



## pgg (Jul 12, 2011)

If only he had been using a chainguard and multi-layer chainbrake with a kevlar neck-sheild, full-face motorcycle helmet , steel-mesh long-johns and flouro-green jacket it wouldn't have happened


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jul 12, 2011)

pgg said:


> If only he had been using a chainguard and multi-layer chainbrake with a kevlar neck-sheild, full-face motorcycle helmet , steel-mesh long-johns and flouro-green jacket it wouldn't have happened


 
Lol, where's Fubar?


----------



## Roanoker494 (Jul 12, 2011)

pgg said:


> If only he had been using a chainguard and multi-layer chainbrake with a kevlar neck-sheild, full-face motorcycle helmet , steel-mesh long-johns and flouro-green jacket it wouldn't have happened


 
That is 100% correct........ With all that gear on he would not have been able to move far enough to pull the starter rope, much less climb a tree. 

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow! Shades od Nearly Headless Nick.

(BTW there is a forum for this kind of post. I'm guessing this one will closed and moved up the page.)


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jul 12, 2011)

2dogs said:


> Wow! Shades od Nearly Headless Nick.
> 
> (BTW there is a forum for this kind of post. I'm guessing this one will closed and moved up the page.)


 
That's fine, being chainsaw related, it can start of here.


----------



## nmurph (Jul 13, 2011)

Well, that headline tag is certainly over the top and an exaggeration of the injury.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jul 13, 2011)

nmurph said:


> Well, that headline tag is certainly over the top and an exageration of the injury.


 
Yep, it's not as if it was cut 2/3's through!


----------



## nmurph (Jul 13, 2011)

Nasty, nonetheless.


----------

